# Lady Gaga's dog walker shot, two of her French bulldogs stolen



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Feb 25, 2021)

Updated 11:21 AM ET, Thu February 25, 2021






Lady Gaga, shown here in 2019, had two of her dogs stolen on Wednesday night.
(CNN)Lady Gaga's dog walker was shot and her two French bulldogs, Koji and Gustav, were stolen Wednesday night in Hollywood, a source close to the singer tells CNN.
The source said the singer "is offering half-a-million dollars to anyone who has her two dogs, no questions asked. Anyone who has the dogs can use this email, [email protected] to retrieve the reward."
The Los Angeles Police Department (LAPD) said a man was shot during a robbery before 10 p.m. and was transported to the hospital in stable condition. The male suspect took the two bulldogs from the victim, used a semi-automatic handgun and fled the scene in a white sedan, according to police.
The investigation is ongoing.


The source added that the singer's dog walker is thankfully "recovering well."
CNN has reached out to representatives for Gaga for comment.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Feb 25, 2021)

Whoops meant to post this in ET. mods, can yall movie it?


----------



## frizzy (Feb 25, 2021)

Hmph, no questions asked, is the shot dogwalker Black?


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Feb 25, 2021)




----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Feb 25, 2021)

the third dog escaped unharmed


----------



## NaturalEnigma (Feb 25, 2021)

I would never think to steal a celebrity’s dog......it’s genius if you don’t get caught. Celebrities are very attached to their pets. I’m not surprised she’s offering that much to get them back. I hate that the dog walker got shot though. I would not have got shot over some dogs. I would have been like here you go. Take care of them.


----------



## CarefreeinChicago (Feb 25, 2021)

This is the craziest story I have read in a while! I just watched the video on TMZ they said give it up for dogs? The whole this was caught on someone's ring doorbell. He's lucky to be alive! I have so many questions. Did they know they were her dogs? or where they just stealing Frenchie's? Cause they are at least $5k a pop so they stole at least $10,000 worth of dogs and the one that got away stayed with the dog walker after he got shot. Is he going to quit working for her after this? This is insane.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Feb 25, 2021)

Supposedly this is video of the dog napping. Poor dog walker was shot 4 times in the chest.


----------



## Theresamonet (Feb 25, 2021)

This is crazy. What was their endgame? Gaga may not ask any questions, but the police sure will about this attempted murder. Whoever collects that money is getting arrested.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Feb 26, 2021)

FBI investigate if Lady Gaga dognapping was political
					

The FBI is reportedly investigating whether the dognapping of Lady Gaga's bulldogs was politically motivated because she sang at President Joe Biden's inauguration last month.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## frizzy (Feb 26, 2021)

I would think the dogs were chipped.


----------



## CarefreeinChicago (Feb 26, 2021)

They found they dogs! Did she pay the money? This is so weird to me. https://www.tmz.com/2021/02/26/lady-gaga-stolen-dogs-returned/


----------



## vevster (Feb 27, 2021)

CarefreeinChicago said:


> They found they dogs! Did she pay the money? This is so weird to me. https://www.tmz.com/2021/02/26/lady-gaga-stolen-dogs-returned/


If she is not involved she better get that money!


----------



## vevster (Feb 27, 2021)

She found them in an alley.

She got the $$  Why can't I have found those dogs? Never mind I'm in NY.









						Lady Gaga's Dogs Tied to Pole in Alley, Finder Gets $500k Reward
					

Lady Gaga's 2 French Bulldogs that were stolen this week were tied to a pole in an alley, miles from where they were dognapped, and the finder is in for a big reward ... TMZ has learned.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Feb 27, 2021)

Aww well I’m glad they were found safe. I hope the dog walker is recovering well.


----------



## MizAvalon (Mar 2, 2021)

This whole story is fishy.


----------

